# Found website for gear.



## TxFFMedic (Jan 15, 2017)

Thought I'd share this page I found. It's a lot of china made stuff but it seems to be items that are made there and rebranded in the states.

http://www.dx.com/c/sports-outdoors-1699/airsoft-guns-supplies-837/gun-scopes-sights-875

R. Hale
Lockhart,Tx
Seguin FF/Medic
Owner Rancho 2R Leather
https://m.facebook.com/Rancho2RLeather/


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

With all due respect, airsoft stuff is for kids and toys. Airsoft stuff does not belong on real steel, nor is airsoft stuff made to hold up to "real world" use. It's for kids running around an obstacle coarse for an afternoon. And if it breaks, mommy and daddy will buy them more.

There is a reason hunting gear costs more and is better built. And in most cases you find gear made here in the US of A!


----------

